# Sweet romance. Only $0.99 or less.



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Should Kristy take that job offer in the Bahamas? Isn't her life at home exactly what she wanted?

What could go wrong on an incredibly beautiful island especially after meeting an attentive, handsome man on the very first day? Just about everything!
See if leaving her structured life behind was the best or worst decision of Kristy's life!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I may pick that one up soon.  Looks fun!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Rebekah,

I hope you do. It is a fun, light read.
Thanks to all who are reading lesser known authors!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello All,
With the weather here in Canada turning cold and rainy again I dream of warm, exotic locations.
I long for summer to hurry and get here or wish I was out exploring some tropical island.

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. Take a mini-vacation while reading the contemporary romance novel Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

My story starts off with Kristy stuck in the middle of a snowstorm in Montreal and things only get worse for her from there.
She is amazingly then offered the opportunity to leave it all behind and take a temporary job in the Bahamas. 
Although she had her life all mapped out and this detour might prove to be disastrous Kristy decides to go for it!
Within the first few hours of landing on an island of sugar-white beaches and warm breezes, Kristy meets an incredible man-- but is he all that he appears to be? 
Find out for yourself! Wrapped in a Rainbow is now only $3.19!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be taking a vacation as soon as I finish writing this book. A day's vacation works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Delyse,

I've merged your new thread with your prior thread for Wrapped in a Rainbow as we ask that authors have one thread for each book.  

You may want to bookmark the thread so that you can find it again to post updates to.

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Break... remind me what that is again


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

In the mood to read a sweet, clean, traditional romance novel? Add gorgeous tropical scenery, handsome, caring men, lovely independent women, a chance for a fabulous career and you've got Wrapped in a Rainbow!

I was so excited to find out yesterday that my book is included in a Listmania list of Highly Rated, Low-Priced Romances! Please follow this link to check it out:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Flm%2FR31ZWCVFEM3VJR%2Fref%3Dtag_tdp_lgcn_elst&h=0b02e


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sexy,jaded David likes his romances fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but doesn't want to play on those terms. In fact she has studiously avoided the playboy type of man!  Going against her better judgement Kristy decides to go out with him. To her surprise they have a sensational first date---but David is not all that he seems! See what happens when the two of them are thrown together in the beautiful Bahamas. 
Wrapped in a Rainbow is only $3.19!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone:

I just wanted to share a five star review Wrapped in a Rainbow got at Mobipocket:

Wrapped In A Rainbow - (P Hayward) 
I have read 'Wrapped in a Rainbow' and found it to be an interesting read. It was a visual read as well. I could see, feel and hear the surroundings in Ms. Trinks descriptions of the sights and scenery. As well as feeling the emotional aspects of the characters. It is a very good book that is suitable for all ages. Thank you.

Still only $3.19! 
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/tags.../B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you love happy endings?

Kristy takes a job in the Bahamas when her life in Montreal is suddenly disrupted. The last thing she expects to do is fall in love! But love sometimes seeks you out when you are not looking for it. Kristy thoroughly embraces the new culture she is thrown into and her job turns out to be amazing, but her path to fulfilling her love is very rocky and filled with obstacles. Will Kristy and David end up together?

See if Kristy gets her happy ending in "Wrapped in a Rainbow", only $3.19!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/tags.../B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a light summertime read?

Wrapped in a Rainbow is perfect for reading while relaxing in your backyard, at the cottage, or at the beach.

Join Kristy as she uncharacteristically acts on impulse. She escapes the brutal Montreal winter to take a temporary job in the beautiful Bahamas. Kristy's exposure to new food, scenery,culture and lifestyle is an amazing experience, but will her encounter with the handsome David ruin it all?
Find out for only $3.19! 
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/tags.../B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Settle in a comfy chair, grab a cool drink and relax while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow!
For only $3.19 you can leave your troubles behind and join Kristy as she leaves Canada and falls in love with the Bahamas and in the Bahamas!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need to load up your Kindle? What about a light summertime read?

See what Breakout Book Reviews just posted about Wrapped in a Rainbow:
Review:
Wrapped in a Rainbow is great summer reading/beach book. I think at some point everyone has felt the way Kristy feels at the beginning of the book. You go through her range of emotions with her. Though there are a couple of different times where Kristy reacted much differently (and better) than I would have. Delyse describes the places in the book with such detail that you almost feel like your right there on the beaches of Bahama's too. I also really loved that there wasn't a what happened next when the story was over. I really hate being left hanging when a book ends and it isn't part of a series, this book ties up the loose ends. If your looking for a light, fun read then Wrapped in a Rainbow is the book for you.
Only $3.19! http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/tags.../B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank-you to Debra Martin for the wonderful interview on her blog June 29th at "Two Ends of the Pen."

Being a newly published author has definitely been a learning experience but it has been worth it!
Having my romance novel Wrapped in a Rainbow out there for people to read, and not lost and forgotten on my computer has encouraged me to keep writing.

Please check out the blog at:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

Time to relax and read!

Kick back and immerse yourself in island living! Join Kristy as she leaves the cold winter behind and escapes to Nassau and Paradise Island. She falls in love with all the new sensations the different lifestyle offers her, but will she fall in love with the handsome stranger she meets on her first day?
Wrapped in a Rainbow is still only $3.19!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What would you do? Would you drop everything and take a chance? Life presents to Kristy a fabulous once in a lifetime opportunity to work in the Bahamas. If she decides to go for it, will it meet, exceed, or fall short of her expectations?

Sexy, handsome Dave is wary and jaded about women. He likes his life in the beautiful Bahamas where his romantic encounters are fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but refuses to play by those rules. In fact she has studiously avoided men like him! David is intrigued by her resistance and so relentless in his pursuit, that much to her astonishment, Kristy finds herself agreeing to go out with him.

They end up having a sensational first date, but then it all turns to shambles. Could it be that David isn't everything he appears to be? Could it be that Kristy isn't everything David assumes her to be? Read Wrapped in a Rainbow to find out!

Brimming with luscious descriptions of Nassau and Paradise Island Wrapped in a Rainbow (Published by Club Lighthouse Publishing) is only $3.19 in Amazon's Kindle store and is also available in paperback!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/tags.../B00313Q1JW

FREE BOOK GIVEAWAY CONTEST:

Delyse will be giving away three (3) copies in e-book format of her novel Wrapped in a Rainbow. The winners will be randomly selected from all entries.

The contest is open for one week (June 29th, to July 6th, 2010)

To enter you must send an email to [email protected]
and answer the following question:

What is the name of the female friend that Kristy goes to the Bahamas with?

Hint-check the free sample at:
http://www.freado.com/read/7375/wrapped-in-a-rainbow

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259

Good luck to all and if you don't win it's still a great deal at $3.19!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Merged with existing thread. In future, new threads may be deleted.

Here's a review of our rules with a link to forum decorum for your reference.

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you to all that entered last weeks contest!

Summer is here!
Those warm, vibrant-hued days and sweetly scented nights. Experience island living and the romance of Nassau and Paradise Island in Wrapped in a Rainbow, a feel-good love story about finding true love.
Only $3.19!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I asked my publisher to put my romance novel on sale and they finally agreed!

Wrapped in a Rainbow is now on sale for only $1.59!

Have you ever dreamed of escaping to a tropical island? When Kristy's life in Montreal starts to fall apart she seizes the opportunity to work in Bahamas.There she meets the intriguing David and her life stable life is turned upside down once again.Filled with vivid descriptions of Nassau and Paradise Island the book takes you on Kristy's rocky path to finding true love.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

My publisher put my romance book Wrapped in a Rainbow on sale and then Amazon further discounted it!

For only $1.59 you get a full 308 K.B. book!

Wrapped in a Rainbow is a sweet,clean romance filled with vivid descriptions of the beautiful Bahamas--perfect for a relaxing summer read!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-R.../dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a little romance?

Only $1.59 and you can escape to a tropical island while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow! Join Kristy on her rocky path to finding the job and man of her dreams!
Start your dreaming now!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Love to read romances?
How about one that gives you the ideal fantasy?
A sweet romance on a tropical island, an attentive handsome man and a challenging career?
Then Wrapped in a Rainbow is for you--start reading now for only $1.59!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Like romances? How about a light romance that transports you to a warm tropical island for only $1.59?
Wrapped in a Rainbow follows Kristy's plight as she leaves her suddenly complicated life in Canada behind and takes a job in the Bahamas. Little does she know that true love can be found in unexpected places!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you love romances where the heroine and hero just don't seem to be able to get together because of misunderstandings and complications? Then Wrapped in a Rainbow is for you! Kristy and Dave have such a strong connection yet will they ever be able to end up together?
Find out for only $1.59!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I was so happy to receive this really wonderful review from the Clublighthouse Publishing site for Wrapped in a Rainbow:
I have read 'Wrapped in a Rainbow' and found it to be an interesting read. It was a visual read as well. I could see, feel and hear the surroundings in Ms. Trinks descriptions of the sights and scenery. As well as feeling the emotional aspects of the characters. It is a very good book that is suitable for all ages.

Now on sale for only $1.59!


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, I love to read romances and this one looks like such fun. Good luck. I'm adding it to my ever-increasing list of books to download when I get my new Kindle in a few weeks.

www.caramarsi.com
Logan's Redemption-99 cents at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank-you Cara!
I hope you enjoy it!
Yours also looks great and I will add it to my TBR pile! I hope to get Kindle 3 for Christmas!
Good luck with yours also!

Delyse


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Weather starting to cool off?

You can't stand to see the end of summer?

Extend the warm weather feeling while reading the romance Wrapped in a Rainbow!
Enjoy the tropical breezes, hot sunny days and the magical beauty of the Bahamas.
Still on sale for only $1.59!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What would be your ideal fantasy?

Finding your true love? A Fabulous career? Living on a tropical island?

See if Kristy can have it all in the contemporary romance Wrapped in a Rainbow!

Last month of sale price of $1.59!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Last few weeks for Wrapped in a Rainbow's sale price of $1.59!

Price is going up to $2.99 soon so if you enjoy reading clean contemporary romances check it out!

Escape to the Bahamas and fall in love!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Dislike shivering in the dark, gloomy weather? 
Then escape for countless hours while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.
Join our heroine on her adventure in the Bahamas! If handsome, attentive men and tropical vistas are what you need then you've come to right place.
Still on sale for $1.59!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&tag=okbo-20


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Escape your troubles and experience the beauty of the Bahamas in Wrapped in a Rainbow.
Grab a copy while it's still only $1.59! Price is going up this week!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if life was like a romance novel?

You and I know that life's not really like that but I do think that we sometimes need to let go of our present troubles and just succumb to the fantasy.
That's where reading Wrapped in a Rainbow will take you---experience the beauty of the Bahamas and the highs of falling in love without ever leaving home!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so happy to share another wonderful review for Wrapped in a Rainbow which was just posted last week:

5.0 out of 5 stars Pleasant reading for a quiet afternoon, October 21, 2010 
By K. Thorne "Mom needs coffee" (USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

http://www.amazon.com/review/RVRY521Q6OFYV/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00313Q1JW&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh it's starting to get cold here in Canada! 
Time to start dreaming about a tropical vacation. Start your fantasizing now. Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and escape from the cooling temperatures to bask in the warmth of the Bahamas. Is island scenery,a terrific job and a handsome stranger all Kristy needs to make a fabulous life for herself?
Read and find out for only $2.39!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks to Amazon Wrapped in a Rainbow is still on sale for $2.39!

Take a much-needed break from your routine and experience the tastes and sights of a tropical island. 
Join Kristy as she finds out if meeting that handsome stranger is the best or worst thing that could ever happen to her!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Fall in love with the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow--a warm weather romantic escape!
Only $2.39!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a break from all those chores!
Read, relax, and escape with a romance for only $2.39!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a perfect gift for the holidays? How about gifting Wrapped in a Rainbow to anyone who loves to read romances. A sweet, clean romance set in beautiful Nassau.
It's so easy to gift a Kindle book now so share the joy with everyone!(including yourself)
Only $2.39!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

A perfect gift for any romance fan! Wrapped in a Rainbow is only $2.39!

Here's an excerpt to transport you away to the Bahamas!

Minutes later a waiting taxi whisked them away through tree-lined roads built to already enable visitors a view of the island's spectacular tropical scenery. Coconut and Date Palm trees, Citrus trees, and even Australian pine and other greenery provided a restful background to the vivid hues created by the myriad of flowers and blossom-laden shrubs, vines and climbers.
The whitewashed luxury hotel which was to be their home for the next few months dazzled the eye in the blazing sunshine. It was designed to resemble a spread-out villa nestled amidst the natural landscape. Shading her eyes to gaze at it Kristy emitted a sigh of satisfaction, for how could anyone be discontent when they were surrounded by such beauty.
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy--escape from your troubles and chores and find yourself in beautiful Nassau!

Buy Wrapped in a Rainbow and find out if Kristy can find true love despite all the misunderstandings and hurt!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you getting a Kindle for Christmas? Why not load it up now so you've got books to read right away!
Wrapped in a Rainbow is perfect for relaxing and reading--a romance filled with tropical descriptions and it is a light,fun read!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read and relax! 
Get away from winter now and curl up with the beauty of a tropical island!
Can Kristy escape from her dreary,trouble-filled life and find romance in the Bahamas?
Find out for only $2.39!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Escape winter! Escape from your problems and chores for a few hours while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Find out what tropical island living is like as you join Kristy on her rocky path to finding a special love and a whole new lifestyle in the Bahamas!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and what the latest reviewer is talking about:

Do dreams really come true?, January 2, 2011 
By L. Mihay "Bikrgran" (Texas USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Wrapped In A Rainbow (Kindle Edition) 
Kristy is becoming very dissatisfied with her life and her boyfriend. She feels like there should be more, so when her best friends ask her to go to the Caribbean as the husbands secretary & companion to his pregnant wife, what's not to like? Once there she meets David, who comes on to here, in a very degrading way. Through ups & downs, their love develops. It's a really good, fairytale romance. Easy reading, lots of action.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like a fun book!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Stacy--I wish I was in the Bahamas now! We just got out first major snowstorm today!

Both your books sound great! I can't wait to get my kindle and start reading all these wonderful books!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Snowed in? Don't worry curl up and read!

Picture yourself on a beautiful white sandy beach, the warm sun on your shoulders and terrific companions by your side.

Escape there now with Wrapped in a Rainbow. Still only $2.39!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a romantic journey from incredible Montreal to the awesome Bahamas!
Will love conquer all?

Here's the new link to Wrapped in a Rainbow:
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&qid=1296097688&sr=8-1


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Taking a trip to the Bahamas sounds pretty great about now.  (Be sure to check the link on your signature!)

Dana Taylor


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I agree, going anywhere warm would be wonderful now.

(About the link in my signature--I know something is messed up at Amazon so my book has a new link but I'm waiting to get a response if that is going to stay or not.)

For anyone who wants to check out the book this is the new link:
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&qid=1296097688&sr=8-1


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Stuck indoors because of the snowstorm?

Never mind--cuddle up indoors and transport yourself to a warm vacation spot.
Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and see, taste, and experience tropical Nassau.
Join Kristy on her misadventures to finding the love of her life!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

It's cold out there but you could be somewhere warm!

Come in from the bitter weather and find yourself in the Bahamas when reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

When Kristy leaves frigid Montreal behind she finds more than she imagined in beautiful Nassau. A dream job and perhaps the man of her dreams?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow for a perfect mini-vacation.

This is what one reviewer said:
"Wrapped in a Rainbow was a fantastic escape from the ice, snow and bitter winds I was facing in my own Montreal reality. I found the characters highly relatable and the storyline charming. It was the perfect romance to take you away to lusher climes."

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sick and tired of winter? Can't wait for spring and summer?

Take a jump-start to the warmth while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. A romance about taking chances and finding that special connection.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. Take a mini-vacation while reading the contemporary romance novel Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Time to relax and read!

Kick back and immerse yourself in island living! Join Kristy as she leaves the cold winter behind and escapes to Nassau and Paradise Island. She falls in love with all the new sensations the different lifestyle offers her, but will she fall in love with the handsome stranger she meets on her first day?


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Well--we are digging out from another snowstorm here in Canada. 
How about you? Sick of winter? Then take a break and escape to the amazing Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.
Tropical scenery and falling in love is just what is called for!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance, warm breezes, scented flowers, exotic foods.
Live the fantasy now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and give yourself a much needed break.
Join Kristy on her journey to finding love where she least expects it!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm always looking for a little romance. Your books sound lovely--
Dana Taylor


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Dana!

Ain't Love Grand is on my TBR list.

I can't wait to write another romance--maybe after this next one.

Delyse


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Experience the lifestyle of the rich and famous in lovely Nassau while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and see if practical girl Kristy can find love and happiness there.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Feeling a little down?

Take a well-deserved break from everyday life and immerse yourself in the ultimate romantic fantasy.
Escape to a warm tropical island where you have a dream job and meet the love of your life!

This is what one reviewer had to say:
"I found the characters highly relatable and the storyline charming. It was the perfect romance to take you away to lusher climes. "

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you ever dreamed of escaping to a tropical island?

When Kristy's life in Montreal starts to fall apart she seizes the opportunity to work in Bahamas.There she meets the intriguing David and her life stable life is turned upside down once again.Filled with vivid descriptions of Nassau and Paradise Island the book takes you on Kristy's rocky path to finding true love.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Weather awful where you are?
Curl up indoors and read instead!
Escape to warm tropical sun and cooling breezes while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and experience falling in love!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if life was like a romance novel?

You and I know that life's not really like that, but I do think that we sometimes need to let go of our present troubles and just succumb to the fantasy.
That's where reading Wrapped in a Rainbow will take you---experience the beauty of the Bahamas and the sweetness of falling in love without ever leaving home!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Dreaming of summer?

Although not as good as being on vacation, a book can transport you to another place.
Experience sandy beaches, scented flowers and exotic foods while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.
Can true love conquer all obstacles?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

So happy to be featured this week on Ereader News Today as The Book of the Day!

Today's Book Of The Day is now ready for you to enjoy. If you like a good Romance, make sure to check out Wrapped In A Rainbow by Delyse Rodrigues-Trink. It has a great 4.6 star rating.

"Wrapped in a Rainbow is great summer reading/beach book. If your looking for a light, fun read then Wrapped in a Rainbow is the book for you." 
- Kori - Amazon Reviewer

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-wrapped-in-a-rainbow/675539/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Wrapped in a Rainbow is a fun escape from your everyday life!

If you like vacations where the sun is warm, the beaches soft and silky, the flowers fragrant and the people friendly-then take that trip to the Bahamas while reading this book!

Featured at Only Romance here:
http://onlyromance.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-by-delyse-rodrigues-trink/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you enjoy reading sweet, clean romances?
Then try Wrapped in a Rainbow--a romance about finding true love!

When Kristy first meets Dave she finds him to be the most aggravating man she has ever met! Why then does she find herself agreeing to go out with him?
Could it be because he is also the most attractive man she has ever met?
See if these two can sort out all the misconceptions and fall in love!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah-summertime!
Looking to add books to your summer/beach reads?
Wrapped in a Rainbow is a fun, light romance. Imagine yourself on a warm sandy beach even if you are not there with this escape to the beautiful Bahamas!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Summer is here!

Take that much-needed break now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Experience warm breezes, tropical vistas and feel what it's like to fall in love!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun light romance for your summer reading?

Fall in love with the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and experience finding true love all over again!

Here's what one reviewer had to say:
"Wrapped in a Rainbow is a special romance, involving a fantasy, tropical lifestyle set in the Bahamas with memorable characters, an interesting, uplifting and enjoyable plot and carefully written dialogue. Must reading during your next vacation!" -from ebook reader Janine Marzec

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Whether out on the deck or patio, curled up in your favorite chair, or at the beach--here's one to load up for your summertime reading!

Wrapped in a Rainbow is a light, breezy romance filled with vivid descriptions of the Bahamas and Paradise Island with its lifestyle of the rich and famous.

Feel all the highs and lows of falling in love and then the utter joy of finding love!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for that breezy summertime read?

Wrapped in a Rainbow is a fun, light escape to a tropical island--picture yourself in the Bahamas sipping a cool drink and experience the joy of finding a great job and the love of your life. (Even if it doesn't seem like it from the start!)

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Millionaire, sugar-white beaches, picturesque Bahamas, fabulous job, taking a chance, misunderstandings, despair, love!

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun romantic escape?

Now only $0.99!

Follow this new link to view:
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.
Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow for only $0.99!
Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter behind to take a new job on a tropical island.
Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What would you do? Would you drop everything and take a chance? Life presents to Kristy a fabulous once in a lifetime opportunity to work in the Bahamas. If she decides to go for it, will it meet, exceed, or fall short of her expectations?
Handsome Dave is wary and jaded about women. He likes his life in the beautiful Bahamas where his romantic encounters are fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but refuses to play by those rules. In fact she has studiously avoided men like him! David is intrigued by her resistance and so relentless in his pursuit, that much to her astonishment, Kristy finds herself agreeing to go out with him. 
They end up having a sensational first date, but then it all turns to shambles. Could it be that David isn't everything he appears to be? Could it be that Kristy isn't everything David assumes her to be?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Your books sound awesome, D.M! Congrats!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks so much Shadonna--your book sounds great--just my kind of read!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't get away this summer?

Or is your vacation already over and you are longing for another?

Escape to the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. A romantic journey to finding love where you least expect it. Only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hold onto summer!

Extend those warm carefree days when reading Wrapped in a Rainbow as it transports you to the amazing Bahamas. 
White sand, warm breezes and a chance to find the love of your life.

Only $0.99!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

When Sally Lightfoot is suddenly widowed at 50, her own life comes to an end too. Whilst her interfering but caring neighbour, Val, turns her on to Gardener's Question Time and cosy nights in with Sudoku and the telly, Ramone, her feisty ex backing singer mate, has other ideas. Sally must get out there and lose her wididity, her born-again virginity, before it's too late. Will Sally choose to age gracefully or disgracefully?

99 cents


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hold onto those warm sun-soaked days of summer.

Forget all the bad weather and curl up with Wrapped in a Rainbow. It'll take you to the amazing Bahamas and Paradise Island--playground of the rich and famous!

Only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Where did summer go?

It went way too fast!

Escape from everyday life to living in the carefree Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

See if taking chances can lead to finding the love of your life!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Escape into a dream life in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

"An old-fashioned romance set in modern times."

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Dull gray weather getting you down?

Escape into a sweet, clean romantic fantasy set in Nassau, Bahamas. It might be wishful thinking but don't we all need that sometimes?

See if Kristy's decision to take a job on the tropical island is the best or worst decision of her life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

It's cold out there but you could be somewhere warm!

Come in from the bitter weather and find yourself in the Bahamas when reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

When Kristy leaves frigid Montreal behind she finds more than she imagined in beautiful Nassau. A dream job and perhaps the man of her dreams?

For those who like their romances sweet without the heat!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Get away from the cold and damp weather for a few hours.

Imagine yourself lying on the sugar-white beaches of the Bahamas sipping on a tropical cocktail with the man of your dreams by your side.

Live the fantasy!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans? Take a vacation right from your home!

Picture yourself in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking a feel-good romance?

Try Wrapped in a Rainbow--a novel about taking chances, seizing once in a lifetime opportunities, and about

finding true love.

For those who enjoy a sweet,clean romantic fantasy--only $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What if you take that leap into the unknown?

Will it prove to be the best thing you've ever done or be something you'll forever regret?
Read Kristy's story as she embarks on a journey that ultimately transforms her life.

For those who prefer sweet, clean romances--only $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a break and read and relax.

Experience the beauty of the Bahamas and the highs and lows of finding love without ever leaving home.

For those looking for an old-fashioned romance set in modern times--only $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Feeling overwhelmed and stuck in a no-win situation Kristy decides to be impulsive and take a chance.
This leads her to travel to the breathtaking Bahamas where she finds that escaping doesn't necessarily make her life any easier but she might find the love of her life where she least expects it.

Wrapped in a Rainbow is for those who like their romances sweet without the heat.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh the stress of the season! Take a break and read and relax.

Imagine yourself on a sugar-white beach with palms trees swaying. Escape to a tropical island for a few hours while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

A sweet romance about taking chances and finding true love. On sale for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a vacation? Travel to Nassau and Paradise Island while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Picture yourself relaxing on the beach under the cloudless azure sky or out sailing on the ocean-blue waters.

Find out if love can overcome all obstacles.

For those who like their romances sweet--only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Is the cold weather having you dream about escaping somewhere warm?

If you can't get away for a vacation take a mini-vacation to the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow--a novel about taking chances and finding love when you least expect it.

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

It's officially winter. Oh it's starting to get cold here in Canada! 
Time to start dreaming about a tropical vacation.

Start your fantasizing now. Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and escape from the harsh weather to bask in the warmth of the Bahamas. Is island scenery,a terrific job and a handsome stranger all Kristy needs to make a fabulous life for herself?

Only 0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a quick getaway?

Escape now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow--transport yourself to Nassau and Paradise Island and experience falling in love.

On sale for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a break? Take a vacation right from your home!

Imagine yourself in the tropical paradise of the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans?

Looking for a sweet traditional romance about falling in love?

Will love find you just when you least expect it?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Here's what one reviewer had to say:

By K. Thorne "Mom needs coffee" (USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Wrapped In A Rainbow (Kindle Edition) 
"I must admit I really only downloaded the book because it was a cheap choice. But I really liked the story! I liked the characters and the fact that they stood by there convictions and were kind to one another. Kristy was good friend to her friends and they were good friends to her. We can learn a lot about friendship from them. ..........The location of the book was great and made me long for the beach. The epilogue left no doubt as to what happens next. I liked this book so much more than I thought I would. Such a great way to spend an afternoon.........."

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

Only $0.99


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Wanting to escape from the cold and damp?

Escape into a sweet, clean romantic fantasy set in tropical Nassau, Bahamas. It might be wishful thinking but don't we all need that sometimes?

See if Kristy's decision to take a job on the picturesque island is the best or worst decision of her life.

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Getting sick and tired of the dull weather?

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. 
Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

For those who like sweet, traditional romances. Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you going away or taking a few days off at home?

For a fun beach or vacation read take along Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Escape to the sugar-white sands of Nassau and experience falling in love in the Bahamas.

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun romantic escape?

If you like your romances sweet without the heat--escape to the Bahamas and join Kristy on her quest to start a new life. Romance was not on her mind but life had other plans for her!

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet old-fashioned romance?

Millionaire, sugar-white beaches, picturesque Bahamas, fabulous job, taking a chance, misunderstandings, despair, love!

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking to escape the dreary weather?

Can't wait for those warm summer days?

Take a break and escape to gorgeous tropical Nassau.

Join Kristy on her journey to a new life and perhaps a new love.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Relax and read!

Escape to a tropical island and see if taking chances is the best or worst decision of Kristy's life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Escape to the Bahamas and experience the beauty of the island and all the joys and sorrows of finding your true love.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.

Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter behind to take a new job on a tropical island.

Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance tends to show up just when you are not looking!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

With the weather here still cold and rainy I dream of warm, exotic locations.

I long for summer to hurry and get here or wish I was out exploring some tropical island.

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. Take a mini-vacation while reading the contemporary romance novel Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean, traditional romance novel?

Add in the gorgeous tropical scenery of the Bahamas, handsome, caring men, lovely independent women, a chance for a fabulous career and you've got Wrapped in a Rainbow!

Only $1.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Want to escape?

Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

For those who like sweet, traditional romances.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.
Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow for only $1.99.

Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter behind to take a new job on a tropical island.
Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans? 
Looking for a sweet,clean read? Escape to the Bahamas and fall in love. 
Free today!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Longing for summer to hurry up and get here?

Wishing you were out exploring some tropical island?

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Millionaire, sugar-white beaches, picturesque Bahamas, fabulous job, taking a chance, misunderstandings, despair, love!

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read, relax and get away for a few hours while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Picture yourself lying on a sugar-white beach sipping an exotic drink and experience all the ups and downs of falling in love.

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need an escape to a romantic setting but can't get away?

Transport yourself to an island paradise while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and experience the joys of falling in love all over again.

Only $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like your romances sweet?

Indulge yourself in a sweet getaway while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.

Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun beach/summer vacation read?

Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Kristy has her life all mapped out and a detour might prove to be disastrous, but she decides to go for it!

Within the first few hours of landing on an island of sugar-white beaches and warm breezes, Kristy meets an incredible man-- but is he all that he appears to be?

Find out for yourself! Wrapped in a Rainbow is now only $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun beach read?

Read, relax and get away for a few hours while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Picture yourself lying on a sugar-white beach sipping an exotic drink and experience all the ups and downs of falling in love.

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Paradise island, Nassau, millionaire, sugar-white beaches, fabulous job, taking a chance, misunderstandings, despair, love!

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Summer is flying by--hold onto it a little longer and escape to the Bahamas.

Join Kristy on her quest to starting a new life and finding true love.

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.

Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter and her suddenly messed up life behind to take a new job on a tropical island.

Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What would you do? Would you drop everything and take a chance?

Life presents to Kristy a fabulous once in a lifetime opportunity to work in the Bahamas. If she decides to go for it, will it meet, exceed, or fall short of her expectations? And why is she so attracted to the local playboy?
Dave is wary and jaded about women. He likes his life in the beautiful Bahamas where his romantic encounters are fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but refuses to play by those rules. In fact she has studiously avoided men like him!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Vacation time is over but don't we all deserve another getaway?

Escape now to white sandy beaches, exotic flowers and food. Picture yourself in the beautiful Bahamas and fall in love.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Just when Kristy finds her life suddenly taking a turn for the worse she is amazingly offered the opportunity to leave it all behind and take a temporary job in the Bahamas. 
Although she had her life all mapped out and this detour might prove to be disastrous Kristy decides to go for it!
Within the first few hours of landing on an island of sugar-white beaches and warm breezes, Kristy meets an incredible man-- but is he all that he appears to be?
Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and find out.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Longing for summer again?

Experience those warm carefree days when reading Wrapped in a Rainbow as it transports you to the amazing Bahamas. 
White sand, warm breezes and maybe a chance to find the love of your life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hold onto those warm sun-soaked days of summer.

Forget all the bad weather and curl up with Wrapped in a Rainbow. It'll take you to the amazing Bahamas and Paradise Island--playground of the rich and famous!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Indulge yourself in a sweet getaway while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.

Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a romantic escape but can't get away?

Live the fantasy now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and give yourself a much needed break.
Experience romance, warm breezes, scented flowers and exotic foods.

Join Kristy on her journey to finding love where she least expects it!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet romantic escape?

Handsome Dave is wary and jaded about women. He likes his life in the beautiful Bahamas where his romantic encounters are fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but refuses to play by those rules. In fact she has studiously avoided men like him! David is intrigued by her resistance and so relentless in his pursuit, that much to her astonishment, Kristy finds herself agreeing to go out with him. 
They end up having a sensational first date, but then it all turns to shambles. Could it be that David isn't everything he appears to be? Could it be that Kristy isn't everything David assumes her to be?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Getting sick and tired of the dull weather?

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. 
Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

For those who like sweet, traditional romances.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

For those who like sweet, old-fashioned love stories.

Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What would you do? Would you drop everything and take a chance? Life presents to Kristy a fabulous once in a lifetime opportunity to work in the Bahamas. If she decides to go for it, will it meet, exceed, or fall short of her expectations?
Handsome Dave is wary and jaded about women. He likes his life in the beautiful Bahamas where his romantic encounters are fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but refuses to play by those rules. In fact she has studiously avoided men like him! David is intrigued by her resistance and so relentless in his pursuit, that much to her astonishment, Kristy finds herself agreeing to go out with him. 
They end up having a sensational first date, but then it all turns to shambles. Could it be that David isn't everything he appears to be? Could it be that Kristy isn't everything David assumes her to be?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FNZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Wanting to escape from the cold and damp?

Escape into a sweet, clean romantic fantasy set in tropical Nassau, Bahamas. It might be wishful thinking but don't we all need that sometimes?

See if Kristy's decision to take a job on the picturesque island is the best or worst decision of her life.

Only $1.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a break from all the rushing around? Take a vacation right from your home!

Imagine yourself in the tropical paradise of the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only 1.00

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.

Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter behind to take a new job on a tropical island.
Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $1.00

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.
Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow for only $0.99!
Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter behind to take a new job on a tropical island.
Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Escape into a dream life in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

"An old-fashioned romance set in modern times."

Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What would you do? Would you drop everything and take a chance? Life presents to Kristy a fabulous once in a lifetime opportunity to work in the Bahamas. If she decides to go for it, will it meet, exceed, or fall short of her expectations?
Handsome Dave is wary and jaded about women. He likes his life in the beautiful Bahamas where his romantic encounters are fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but refuses to play by those rules. In fact she has studiously avoided men like him! David is intrigued by her resistance and so relentless in his pursuit, that much to her astonishment, Kristy finds herself agreeing to go out with him. 
They end up having a sensational first date, but then it all turns to shambles. Could it be that David isn't everything he appears to be? Could it be that Kristy isn't everything David assumes her to be?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Indulge yourself in a sweet getaway while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.

Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans?

Looking for a sweet traditional romance about falling in love?

Will love find you just when you least expect it?

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans? Take a vacation right from your home!

Picture yourself in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a break from all the rushing around? Take a vacation right from your home!

Imagine yourself in the tropical paradise of the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Getting sick and tired of the dull weather?

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. 
Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

For those who like sweet, traditional romances. Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sick and tired of winter? Can't wait for spring and summer?

Take a jump-start to the warmth while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. A romance about taking chances and finding that special connection.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sexy,jaded David likes his romances fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but doesn't want to play on those terms. In fact she has studiously avoided the playboy type of man! Going against her better judgement Kristy decides to go out with him. To her surprise they have a sensational first date---but David is not all that he seems! See what happens when the two of them are thrown together in the beautiful Bahamas.

Only 0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet, clean romance?

Escape to the Bahamas with a old-fashioned romance set in modern times.

Only 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read and relax! (Author Diana--I'd like to be in the Bahamas right now also-thanks!)

Get away from it all and curl up with the beauty of a tropical island!

Can Kristy escape from her dreary,trouble-filled life and find romance in the Bahamas?

Find out for only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans? Take a vacation right from your home!

Picture yourself in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you love happy endings?

Kristy takes a job in the Bahamas when her life in Montreal is suddenly disrupted. The last thing she expects to do is fall in love! But love sometimes seeks you out when you are not looking for it. Kristy thoroughly embraces the new culture she is thrown into and her job turns out to be amazing, but her path to fulfilling her love is very rocky and filled with obstacles. Will Kristy and David end up together?

See if Kristy gets her happy ending in "Wrapped in a Rainbow"

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Just when Kristy finds her life taking a turn for the worse she is amazingly offered the opportunity to leave it all behind and take a temporary job in the Bahamas. 
Although she had her life all mapped out and this detour might prove to be disastrous Kristy decides to go for it!

Within the first few hours of landing on an island of sugar-white beaches and warm breezes, Kristy meets an incredible man-- but is he all that he appears to be?

Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and find out.
Only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance, warm breezes, scented flowers, exotic foods.

Live the fantasy now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and give yourself a much needed break.
Join Kristy on her journey to finding love where she least expects it!

Only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a sweet romance?

Sexy, jaded David likes his romances fast and fleeting. Gorgeous Kristy catches his eye but doesn't want to play on those terms. In fact she has studiously avoided the playboy type of man! Going against her better judgement Kristy decides to go out with him. To her surprise they have a sensational first date---but David is not all that he seems! See what happens when the two of them are thrown together in the beautiful Bahamas.

Only 0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Come in from the bitter weather and find yourself in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow.

When Kristy leaves frigid Montreal behind she finds more than she imagined in beautiful Nassau.
A dream job and perhaps the man of her dreams or will fate take her back to where she started?

Only $0.99 0r less!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Stuck indoors because of the weather?

Never mind--cuddle up inside and transport yourself to a warm vacation spot.
Read Wrapped in a Rainbow and see, taste, and experience tropical Nassau.
Join Kristy on her misadventures to finding the love of her life!
Only 0.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read and relax.

Get away from it all and curl up with the beauty of a tropical island.

Can Kristy escape from her dreary,trouble-filled life and find romance in the Bahamas?

Find out for only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Need a break from all the rushing around? Take a vacation right from your home!

Imagine yourself in the tropical paradise of the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a vacation read?

Romance, warm breezes, scented flowers, exotic foods.

Live the fantasy now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and give yourself a much needed break.
Join Kristy on her journey to finding love where she least expects it!

Only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you going away or taking a few days off at home?

For a fun beach or vacation read take along Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Escape to the sugar-white sands of Nassau and experience falling in love in the Bahamas.

Only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a well-deserved break from everyday life and immerse yourself in the ultimate romantic fantasy.
Escape to a warm tropical island where you have a dream job and meet the love of your life!

This is what one reviewer had to say:
"I found the characters highly relatable and the storyline charming. It was the perfect romance to take you away to lusher climes. "

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.

Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter and her suddenly messed up life behind to take a new job on a tropical island.

Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow for only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Getting sick and tired of the dull weather?

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. 
Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

For those who like sweet, traditional romances. Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Live the fantasy of life in the beautiful Bahamas.

Join Kristy as she leaves the horrible winter and her suddenly messed up life behind to take a new job on a tropical island.

Although she is not looking for romance--it seems romance shows up just when you are not looking!

Escape while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read and relax!

Get away from it all and curl up with the beauty of a tropical island!

Can Kristy escape from her dreary,trouble-filled life and find romance in the Bahamas?

Find out for only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Getting sick and tired of the dull weather?

Well I have the answer for everyone wanting to get away and have a break. 
Take a mini-vacation while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. You'll find yourself transported to the beautiful Bahamas.
Leave all your cares behind and join Kristy on her journey to finding a new life.

For those who like sweet, traditional romances. Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance, warm breezes, scented flowers, exotic foods.

Live the fantasy now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and give yourself a much needed break.
Join Kristy on her journey to finding love where she least expects it!

Only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans? Take a vacation right from your home!

Picture yourself in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you going away or taking a few days off at home?

For a fun beach or vacation read take along Wrapped in a Rainbow.

Escape to the sugar-white sands of Nassau and experience falling in love in the Bahamas.

Only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Romance fans? Take a vacation right from your home!

Picture yourself in the Bahamas while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow. Experience the food, markets and stunning landscape while you find out if Kristy can overcome all obstacles to fall in love.

For those who like sweet, clean romances--only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO


----------

